# 94 Sentra Lowered making creaking sounds?



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys.

I lowered my Sentra 1.5" w/Suspension Techniques Springs, KYB Struts and OEM strut bearings.

It was fine for the first 2 weeks but, now when I turn my wheels and hit bumps I get hugh creaking sounds from the front driver side.

Do you think it could be a worn out strut mount or bad strut?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im having that same problem, ive been having it for a while, even before i lowered it. i have a B14 though, but i figure its worn bushings or the strut mount gasket.


----------

